

Learning about your business from anomalous metrics - dfrankow
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/learning-about-your-business-anomalous-metrics

======
dfrankow
Hey all.

"Learn how looking for anomalies in your daily business metrics can help you
more quickly find, learn about and respond to changes in your business."

